# E-Bike Pic Thread



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Let's see those puppies!


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

*Raliegh Tekoa E*

Here's a beauty from Raleigh








Raleigh Bicycles - eBike


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Specialized Turbo Levo HT Comp 6Fattie


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I just finished this one for the street. It's an old recumbent I had in the garage with a Magic Pie 5 and a 20.5ah triangle battery repurposed from my Deadeye Monster.

I have no idea how it will perform, but a ride around the block shows it will climb the big hill back to my house!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Woah, a Shockster, that's a blast from the past. :thumbsup:

You're a braver man than me to ride a recumbent.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

WoodlandHills said:


> View attachment 1074744
> View attachment 1074745
> View attachment 1074746
> 
> ...


That thing is quite the contraption! Love it!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted this e-bike in Kensington Market (downtown Toronto).









in the same 8 block radius I saw a fat bike, countless hybrid & beater bikes, a few road, a recumbent and a couple of fs trail bikes... ride what you got


----------



## Bikedriver (Jun 11, 2016)

I tried a Maxon system while in Europe at a Demo event last year in Lenzerheide Switzerland. Since, I have been completely hooked and have built 3 bikes with the Maxon system. It's hard to briefly describe in comparison to others I've tried, regardless, that should be another thread... but "Awesome" would be my best attempt, it's just so much Fun.

Here is my most recent e-bike build with a Maxon Bikedrive on an NS bike, just finished. This puppy came out quite nice. 

I have to admit I wouldn't attempt or recommend mounting Hope V4 disk brakes to this frame again... it took quite some work and machining of the rear brake adaptor to fit in the rear triangle given the frame geometry and size of the disk on this particular model from NS. But if you've got some patience and access to a machine shop, it's possible.


----------



## vadimhellbike (Mar 23, 2015)

This is my latest build. It has custom wide axle Cromotor and a 72V, 24 FET Lyen 4110 controller.

Drivetrain is a 56T Vuelta USA chainring and 14-28T 5-speed freewheel.

Frame is a 2016 Design Logic Da Phat. Tires are Vee Snowshoe 2XL. Most of the other parts are from Surly.









The build took me ten months, and I have to say that it was not easy. I documented the build at High quality car replacement e-bike.

This bike goes 41 mph.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

L1050754 by unoh7, on Flickr


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

uhoh7 said:


> L1050754 by unoh7, on Flickr


Nice!


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

My 2015 KTM Macina Freeze (Bosch 250W). I also posted other pics earlier in some other thread.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

I finally got my rig! Haibike Nduro RX..low, slack,plush..simply amazing!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Some more pictures of my Nduro RX...Such an AMAZING weekend of riding!


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

joining thread


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That's the latest in the quiver.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Levo?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Gutch said:


> View attachment 1086718


Nice!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, 2017 Turbo Levo. I also ride a 6fattie non assist. Great bikes.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great looking!


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

very stealth


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I guess I won't get shot by hunters ! maybe other bikers though! 😀


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Gutch said:


> I guess I won't get shot by hunters ! maybe other bikers though! 😀


You are the one with the power to "pack" LOL

A little bear spray will clear your trail


----------



## Rob997 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Levo*

Awesome bike:thumbsup: Having a few extras watts is nice. Having 3" tires is great!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Beautiful bike man!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Comparing those pictures, its evident the Levo's geo is way more aggressive what size is that?


----------



## Rob997 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Levo*



pinoymtber said:


> comparing those pictures, its evident the levo's geo is way more aggressive what size is that?


medium


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Very nice bikes.


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

Scott E-Genuis 710+










and 3000ft up in the Scottish Cairngorms...please ignore my daft but effective bodged rear slush guard


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

!!:nono:


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Gutch said:


> I guess I won't get shot by hunters ! maybe other bikers though! 😀


LOL, luckily the internet is not the real world. You and I know the reaction we get out on the trails. It's mainly fascination and curiosity. Yeah, there are some rare passive/aggressive attitude from others. But I don't let that bother me.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

PinoyMTBer said:


> LOL, luckily the internet is not the real world. You and I know the reaction we get out on the trails. It's mainly fascination and curiosity. Yeah, there are some rare passive/aggressive attitude from others. But I don't let that bother me.


Funny, on my Turbo S road bike I've had Pro road riders and Coaches drooling over the bike!


----------



## Bikedriver (Jun 11, 2016)

*Kona Precept*









My brand new Kona right before her maiden voyage.... This is a precept 150 which I have "Electrified" with a maxon system.

Tough to admit, it's my least expensive bike...but I have to admit, I like riding this one right now the most. It's got just a bit less travel than my other set ups but it just seems so much more responsive at high speed and just hammers through very technical trails. Only 2 rides so far, loving it.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Great conversion; really clean.


----------



## Bikedriver (Jun 11, 2016)

igotsoul said:


> Scott E-Genuis 710+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pic in the snow is sweeeet. Nice.


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

Not mine, but Trek let me ride it for a few days. They're also trying to send MTBR a tester.









We'll have to call around to see where we can ride it legally.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Bikedriver said:


> View attachment 1087714
> 
> 
> My brand new Kona right before her maiden voyage.... This is a precept 150 which I have "Electrified" with a maxon system.
> ...


Sweet bike man!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Saturday night pre-ride prep, removed a bunch of decals and put on my bike's new shoes. I finally got my Minions back on! Hello loose and sandy singletracks!


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

Curtis Keene on his new LEVO with 29 wheels swapped out from the original 6fattie. Riding Santa Monica mountains.

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....095043269&id=334303880024864&substory_index=0


__
http://instagr.am/p/BLkA-fFgvBT/


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Charger from the last century*

I purchased this "Charger" a while back to put in my stable as a "collectible"; a 350 watt pedalec that was way ahead of time (designed 1996)---it has torque-sensing PAS, 4 assist levels, cro-mo MTB frame and an IGH.









It was created by the same folks who designed General Motors EV-1 electric car (also ahead of its time); AeroVironment in Monrovia, CA.

AeroVironment built the bike's drive system and teamed with GT Bikes which built the chassis. Had the chief of GT Bikes not been killed in an unfortunate moto crash just as the product was taking off they'd probably be the world leader in e-bikes today.

With the new leadership at GT not interested in e-bikes backing out of the project and AeroVironment backed by GM (Who Killed the Electric Car?) not allowed to pursue, it was the end of the line for this e-bike. It hadn't sold as well as expected (a bit pricey and those damned SLA batteries) and only a couple of thousand were built. Not sure what the actual sales number is but (unlike the EV-1 which were nearly all scrapped) the remaining several hundred Chargers were purchased at auction by a speculator and are still being sold NIB today. ElectroPortal LLC

Here's the trailer to the EV-1 saga:


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Some cool bikes here, I must take a pic of my bike with the 1000w Bafang motor on it.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you still riding Niner's? If so, which bike did you add it to? Let's see the beast!


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, It wouldn't fit my WFO, Rip9 RDO or Jet9, So I got a cheap Singular frame & fitted it to that to try.

I haven't tidied up the wiring yet, I will do so after I work out what I want to do.

It works so well, I might see if it will fit a ROS9, if not I will look for something & maybe fit 650b+ Derby's on it.

It has heaps of grunt, Hard climbs that I used to have to grind up at about 8km per hour, I can now do at 26 km per hour on setting 5 of 9.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

I had a fleeting notion of putting a Bafang on a RIP9; then I realized suspension linkage and the shock were not going to let that happen in a copacetic manner.

Here's a Windsor Cliff 29er that I tried a BBS02 out on. Way too high geared for the kind of riding I do; aftermarket chainrings to improve the ratio create a very whack chain-line.









Nice and quiet and CA legal; it's now back to being just a bicycle.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes I have an after market 42 tooth chain ring coming & I also have the use of a CNC mill so I can space the ring if I want to, The Singular frame does let you move the motor in mor than other frames I have looked at.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's my current e-ride; Motobecane Fantom 650b Plus with a Cyclone drive:

















Of course as this thing now sits it's nowhere close to being Class1/2 legal; I do intend to change out the controller so I can make it legit.


----------



## system_weight (May 15, 2016)

Here is my Rotwild.










It has about 1500mls on the clock now, of which i rode 2/3 with no support. Rides like a regular bike. Just a bit heavier.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Its another rainy day in Georgia ... err-ah ... Sunny California?!? I hope the rest of the trails, roads, & dams stay in place! GAH!!!

No riding today, so I wandered out to the garage & arranged the eMistresses for a photo.









Ms.Thin (Sondors Thin) was purchased in the hopes it would not be too tall for my wife. It is too tall for her. Added good rack & bags, so this is the local errand runner & grocery getter.

Now that she's really all mine ... the Luna LCD & 20A controller are patiently waiting for the 48V-14AH battery pack to arrive in the brown truck.  Debating internally (many voices in there...) about the 3-speed derailleur option others are adding.

Ms.Treachery, the Trek Powerfly 8 FS with her new brakes, tires, & tubeless is my current favorite dance partner. She SHREDS!!!

Ms.Em is an Electric Motion (EM) Escape. Its an eTrials bike in an adventure configuration; trail gearing, longest-range battery, & a seat. Only 5kW motor! ;-)

Wheee!

Catfish ...


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

A couple of pictures of my newest project bike, a BD Sniper with a high amp/high volt BBSHD. I ran it all last summer at 52v and the stock OEM settings as delivered from Luna, but now I have removed the OEM controller and replaced it with a Grin Tech PhaseRunner and Cycle Analyst from Electric Race Technologies (ERT). The plan is the start out with the 52v batteries from last summer and 45a until I can get some 72v Luna batteries. That will give about 4000w since a 72v battery is 88v at maximum charge.

I have replaced the 10-speed derailleur with a Sturmey Archer 3-speed IGH and have built up a 34t rear cog using a 20mm offset Ruff Cycle cog welded to a BMX 34t chainwheel. The Ruff cog is 22t and it only needed to have the tips of a few teeth ground off to allow it to fit the BMX chainwheel perfectly. I'll start with a Luna 30t chainwheel, but hope to try a 36t Lekkie Bling Ring. I also have a pair of alloy unicycle crank arms in 75mm length to use as footpegs, but still be able to pedal to maintain legality. (I pedaled the bike for several hundred yards on the flat this summer with the earlier configuration, so I know it will meet the requirements of the law.)

The Cycle Analyst allows me to reduce the amperage on-the-fly so I can be Class 1 legal by simply unplugging the throttle and riding on PAS only at low amps when riding MUTs and to open it up to full power and throttle operation for OHV areas.

Here is what it looked like last spring with one of the pair of shark packs installed:


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^^ 4,000 watts, hmmmm. 'Letric motorcycle with pedals. 40 mph? Nice. 75 mm cranks or 175 mm?


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

The cranks are 75mm. 100% of my riding is under power assist so all I need do is rotate my feet to keep the power going to the rear tire. Helping out the motor is not required to have a legal PAS, just that there be no throttle and that the assistance from the motor be activated by the pedals.

This bike is no more powerful than the cyclone powered Specialized in another current thread and no one seems concerned about that one. At least mine has Power Assist and can run w/o a throttle, not sure that PAS is available for the cyclone. As we both have posted: when not on OHV trails we will turn down the power to legal levels. The law is what it is.... All I need to do is be in compliance, which I will be.

Im not sure where you get the 40mph figure since I haven't ridden it in this configuration yet, but to be Class 1 or Class 2 legal top speed under assist is 20mph. I achieve that on my other two eMTBs by using a 34t rear cog and a 30t chainwheel which gives 21/22mph on the pavement at full charge, but drops to 19/20mph by the time I ride from my house to the trailhead.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Not a great pic but spotted this guy on Queen Street West Toronto. E-bikes are very popular in the city and it is a trend that keeps gaining popularity









In case you are curious, there was a protest across the street... against Canada Goose coats . 
The dude with the ebike was wearing shorts made from inner tubes stitched together


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

*My 4 conversions*

I recently finished my 4th conversion, all using the Bafang BBSHD. Two for me, and 2 for my wife. The first was my '96 Uzzi Intense, I'm the original owner. Then a Gravity Bullseye Monster, now my wifes. After riding the Bullseye she asked me convert her Specilized Myka hardtail. I wanted a f/s fat bike, the Salsa Bucksaw in particular, but out of my budget. I bought a new Diamondback Catch 2 frame and widened the rear triangle to fit Surly Bud & Lou's. I'm using the Luna mini 6ah battery on all the bikes. We get 25-30 miles per charge on combined road & trail.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

My Levo Comp


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Hard to even tell it's an E-bike from this angle. Love that stealthy look.










Low and lean shot of belt drive system and SA 3spd IGH (1.78 2nd).










From the side front.


----------



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

I love Motard, so ...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

got some update, wolftooth 30" chainring. E13 9-46 cassette
cushcore tire/rim protection..

http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/index.php?attachments/snapseed-jpg.142135/


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

*2012 Santa Cruz eV10*

I use a backpack battery with his setup. Also have a small test batt I can attach to the frame but I want to keep as light as possible. About 47 pounds.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is a shot of my wife's Surly ECR BBSHD build just finished, she is smiling ear to ear as she passes me on my non powered road bike! She has rode mtbs and road bikes for years but this is the first ebike she has rode.

This is 1 build and I am working on an e cargo bike so we can primarily ride back (dirt) roads in the mountains, doubtful either will ever see single track. We wanted to ride longer distances together mainly so she would not get so tired. This opens up a whole new avenue of adventure riding for us!


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Phantastic79 said:


> I use a backpack battery with his setup. Also have a small test batt I can attach to the frame but I want to keep as light as possible. About 47 pounds.


Love the build, Me and my buddy are also in beginning stages of converting his 2012 V10. Trying to figure out what would work best. Do you have pics of the backpack battery setup and what motor are you using. Was also curious of the seatpost setup. We haven't found a dropper that would fit as far as length. I am assuming the seat is turned around for a steeper seat angle. Thanks for any help you can give. Would love to see more pics of your build. V10 Love


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

2017 haibike xduro 7.0 my


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Biz, great job; nice looking bike. I've built a couple of e-MTB's with my wife in mind, but to date only the pedal variety appeals to her.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

jsalas2 said:


> Love the build, Me and my buddy are also in beginning stages of converting his 2012 V10. Trying to figure out what would work best. Do you have pics of the backpack battery setup and what motor are you using. Was also curious of the seatpost setup. We haven't found a dropper that would fit as far as length. I am assuming the seat is turned around for a steeper seat angle. Thanks for any help you can give. Would love to see more pics of your build. V10 Love


3d printed frame protector


http://imgur.com/CHMM9


3d printed frame protector 2


http://imgur.com/Cjc4j


2012 eV10


http://imgur.com/jJDJb


Backpack batt is nothing special. Just a battery in a backpack with some padding. I'm using an Evoc blackline backpack with built in back protector. You should use an actual MTB backpack as it has more secure straps.

Dropper post is a cheap DMN from Amazon and works really well. I had to bring the front of the mount slightly to get the seat to sit level. They aren't really meant to do that but after taking off a few mm of the aluminum with a Dremel it works fine.

In the pics you see that I made a frame protector that keeps the motor from cracking the carbon frame. Works great. Also made a custom controller cover to hold controller and wires under BB. Much cleaner. You just have to get a 3d printer, pretty cheap like $200 bucks and learn to CAD. It's not that difficult to learn fusion 360 and make your own parts.

Motor is mini cyclone deluxe from Luna cycle. I ordered it with 73mm ISIS BB instead of the 83mm. Fits great and I was able to keep the chain guide also. Never lost a chain yet. For the batt you'll want to use antispark xt90 connectors. They are secure enough and easily creak off if you crash.

Good luck on your build. Oh....one other thing. You need to get the HD freewheel. The freewheel that comes with kit is terrible. Also I made the front chainring. The stock steel one is kinda ghetto.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks, we have access to cnc And 3d-printer, I'm sure you saved us from mistakes we would of made. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

fos'l said:


> Biz, great job; nice looking bike. I've built a couple of e-MTB's with my wife in mind, but to date only the pedal variety appeals to her.


Thanks fos'l! It has PAS and a throttle. I disconnected the throttle on this one as I want her to get comfortable with how the bike reacts in general (first) before connecting the throttle wire back up. She seems content right now with no throttle which is fine!


----------



## coregon (Jul 31, 2017)

*Haibike All Mountain Pro 8.0*

My latest 2017 baby. Love it!


----------



## Bodhii (Nov 21, 2016)

KHS SixFifty 6500+ with e-RAD Mid Drive Motor


----------



## coregon (Jul 31, 2017)

Where were you able to purchase the KHS?


----------



## Bodhii (Nov 21, 2016)

https://www.lectriccycles.com/shop/khs/


----------



## kerrylaw (Sep 8, 2017)

*E-FAT BIKE from Sears "Iron horse"*

Electrified a Sears "Iron Horse" 26" fat bike. 13.5ah battery, BBSHD, Shimano "MEGAGEAR" freewheel. LOVE IT! Not many moutians in IOWA, but I get off road when I can. ( I'm 65 )


----------



## JesusEbike (Feb 15, 2018)

Just stopped by to say hello... outlaw ebiker seeking other 1%ers. 









Cheers!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## brbo (Feb 25, 2018)

*2017 Powerfly 8 FS Plus*

My Powerfly 8 - 4mth & 1000km in....


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

My two:


----------



## mmpopeur (May 9, 2011)

My Lapierre with CC suspensions


----------



## dkw (Jan 14, 2018)

My Haibike with coil shock and coil fork.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Focus Jam2*


----------



## Bodhii (Nov 21, 2016)

My KHS eMTB was stolen while visiting San Diego beaches this last Xmas. So I decided to upgrade with a new Lenz eMTB frame. A great bike!


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

Took this one out today:


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

There's nothing on Devin's webpage.

Any details on the battery, motor, sensors, shifting, weight, etc?

Looks like a five (125mm) travel bike. Which geo/frame is it based on?

Did he build it for you as a custom?



Bodhii said:


> My KHS eMTB was stolen while visiting San Diego beaches this last Xmas. So I decided to upgrade with a new Lenz eMTB frame. A great bike!
> 
> View attachment 1185319


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Took this one out today:
> 
> View attachment 1185466


Spam much? I mean, seriously....


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Took this one out today:
> 
> View attachment 1185466


Your pictures are fine, but no more free advertising.


----------



## Coldevil (Mar 2, 2018)

Lapierre overvolt am700


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Scary eh?


----------



## Bodhii (Nov 21, 2016)

Ben,
Talk to Chris at Lectric Cycles.
https://www.lectriccycles.com/


----------



## motone82 (Feb 28, 2010)

*My new bike*

My commuter


----------



## motone82 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not sure why it’s sideways


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

motone82 said:


> Not sure why it's sideways


That must be one steep hill!

Here's what it would look like from a different perspective


----------



## motone82 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

My latest MTB trail and site seeing build. 2013 Niner Jet 9 with MY1018 450W/36V freewheel mid-drive throttle assist only. Sturmey-Archer Heavy-Duty 5spd rear IGH laced up to Velocity Dually wheels.


















(Pictures show up on the post and edit screens, but not in the thread. Anyone know why?)

The 16Ah/576Wh battery arrived today. Still have to wire it up.

Can't wait to spark this baby up!


----------



## Doomanic (Oct 11, 2011)

My Lecky Trekky;


----------



## TGK50 (Apr 19, 2009)

*New E-Bike*

Just got my first e-bike, so thought I'd post a photo. It's a Kona Remote, 27.5" Plus size Hardtail. Anyone have one of these? I'm going on 68 and have been riding bicycles for 60 years. While there's been an ebb & flow regarding frequency and intensity, I've always had them in my life. Commuting, recreation, one long distance trip, using road bikes and mountain bikes. I currently also have a road bike and a fat bike, neither of which are e-bikes. I also worked in a cycling/hiking shop as a buyer in the 80's.

I live on the hilly side of Portland and frankly, decided there are times when I wanted to ride for fun or do errands without having to bust my rear climbing the hills. Maybe run down for some coffee or a bite without having to make it a "workout". After a spell of hip trouble a few years back, I decided I didn't need the strain associated with some of the steep areas nearby. I've had this a few weeks now and, so far, am really enjoying it. Saddle, stem, bars are not stock. I pulled them off another bike I have. Old Man Mountain rear rack comes standard with the bike. Bike came with Maxxis Chronicle 3.0 knobbies and I switched to Schwalbe 2.8 G-One All Road which take a bit higher pressure and better for pavement and hard pack. The intent is to use in town and also take it up to the mountains and out in the high desert of eastern Oregon to use on BLM & USFS roads and Jeep Tracks. Maybe the occasional trail if there are no conflicts. No desire to do any "mountain biking". I've no desire to get into a debate about justifying e-bikes. However, I've also been riding motorcycles for 30 years and to equate these with motorcycles is a misunderstanding of how they function and what they do.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

TGK, don't forget the coast. Lots of good riding down there including the beach which would be no problem with your bike. Also the Banks/Vernonia Trail and the CZ Trail are good e rides locally. Leif Erikson and the bike legal fire roads, which are for sure steep in spots, also are good fun.


----------



## TGK50 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Bigwheel. Actually, I've rode my fat bike quite a bit down at the coast and out some of the spits and more desolate beaches. Great places to ride.


----------

